# Pilot 5.2 delivery



## Rexx (Mar 9, 2005)

I ordered a Trek Pilot 5.2 (54) yesterday and my LBS told me he couldn't tell me a delivery date until late next week because of the Trek computers are being upgraded or changed or something. Does anyone know about the delivery on a Pilot. Any Pilot owners out there? What pedals and computers did you install?

Rexx


----------



## jaldridge (Feb 27, 2005)

Rexx said:


> Any Pilot owners out there? What pedals and computers did you install? Rexx


I've been riding my new Pilot 5.2 (56) for two weeks now. It's been an excellent ride. I put on some Shimano SPD clipless pedals and the Flightdeck computer system. My bike has the triple chainring, and the Flightdeck is confused by the front derailleur trimming process, so I would probably just get a cheap computer if I had it to do over again. I installed a shorter (90 mm) stem (Ritchey); mine came with a 110 mm Bontrager that was a bit too long for me. I also installed a Trek CRZ+ saddle that I find a lot more comfortable that the stock Bontrager. The seat post clamp sheared a bolt on me when I was snugging it up, and the LBS replaced it with a much beefier one that's been fine.

Enjoy your new bike (hope it arrives soon!).

Jim


----------



## Kconradx5 (Jan 2, 2005)

*Pilot 5.2 setup*

I set mine up with Shimano M540 SPD pedals and a Cateye CD300DW which is a double wireless computer that picks up both cadence and speed from one unit. You are going to enjoy your new Pilot and I hope it arrives soon.


----------



## Rexx (Mar 9, 2005)

Kconradx5 said:


> I set mine up with Shimano M540 SPD pedals and a Cateye CD300DW which is a double wireless computer that picks up both cadence and speed from one unit. You are going to enjoy your new Pilot and I hope it arrives soon.


I worry that the demand is such that it will be a long wait. I hope not.


----------



## Kconradx5 (Jan 2, 2005)

*The Long Wait*

Rexx, when I ordered mine they had the bike listed on the web site in blue or bright silver and I decided on the bright silver. Within a fews days of placing the order Trek discontinued the bright silver and I thought I was doomed but they assured me that they would build the bright silver for any one that had put money down on one. It arrived about 5 weeks later and 2 weeks before it was promised. So let's hope you will also be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Rexx (Mar 9, 2005)

Kconradx5 said:


> Rexx, when I ordered mine they had the bike listed on the web site in blue or bright silver and I decided on the bright silver. Within a fews days of placing the order Trek discontinued the bright silver and I thought I was doomed but they assured me that they would build the bright silver for any one that had put money down on one. It arrived about 5 weeks later and 2 weeks before it was promised. So let's hope you will also be pleasantly surprised.



COOL I ordered mine in pewter carbon. I wonder why they changed the color scheme?


----------



## Alberta Trekker (Feb 8, 2005)

Rexx said:


> I ordered a Trek Pilot 5.2 (54) yesterday and my LBS told me he couldn't tell me a delivery date until late next week because of the Trek computers are being upgraded or changed or something. Does anyone know about the delivery on a Pilot. Any Pilot owners out there? What pedals and computers did you install?
> 
> Rexx


Ordered a Pilot 5.9 on February 07 and received it last week. I've got Look carbon pedals and went all out with a Polar system (except power). It's a great ride!!


----------



## Rexx (Mar 9, 2005)

*I got it 3.5 weeks!!!!*



Rexx said:


> I ordered a Trek Pilot 5.2 (54) yesterday and my LBS told me he couldn't tell me a delivery date until late next week because of the Trek computers are being upgraded or changed or something. Does anyone know about the delivery on a Pilot. Any Pilot owners out there? What pedals and computers did you install?
> 
> Rexx


 It arrived today. 3.5 weeks. I took it for a 20 mile ride and all I can say is WOW!!!! I traded my 5200 for it and it feels just as light, more stable, shifts better, the saddle is great...all around believe it or not, in my opinion, a better bike than the 5200. I'm 47 and it is much more comfortable than the 5200. I recommend all 5200 owners try this out you will be amazed. I used Look KeO peddles and a flight deck computer. I would recommend something other than a flight deck,it was a ***** to set up. Can't wait to wake up in the morning and ride it again.


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

*I ordered mine today*

I guess mine is going to be blue because that is the color now offered...my shop said I might get it in a month. I can hardly wait!


----------

